# Wiring diagram for a Long 350 D-124 engine



## Larry Moore (Aug 8, 2018)

I have a Long 350 or a USB 350 tractor and i need a good wiring diagram if and one out there has one. I"m better working on the tractor than this computer. And I"m brand new here. Any help I would thank you. I really don"t even know how to tell if it's a Long or a USB.
Larry Moore


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2018)

Hello and welcome to the Tractor Forum. We have some very knowledgeable and experienced members. I'm sure one or more of the members will help.

You might consider putting your tractor in the Showcase (located under the TRACTOR button at the top of the page). A perk is that if you add your tractor to the Showcase, it becomes instantly eligible to be entered in our monthly tractor contest, in progress right now. Please be sure to add your vote for the September Tractor of the Month, which is found on the main Forum menu as the fourth category, listed as "Tractor of the month". The poll is at the top of the page. Thank you for your vote!


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Larry, welcome to the forum.

There are numerous sources for service manuals for a Long 350 tractor on the internet, and also check out ebay/amazon. Typical price about $54.

Attached is a service manual for a Long 360 - 460 - 510, which should be very similar


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

The attached wiring diagram is taken from the above manual, page 186 & 205. Actually the diagram is much larger scale in the manual. The image shrinks when I post it here


----------



## Larry Moore (Aug 8, 2018)

Thank you all very much, that was what I needed


----------

